# Slingshot fishing



## josephlys

Don't know if its fishing or shooting, but I shot these 2 small snakehead fish in shallow waters with the small .31 leadballs. They were about a foot long each.


----------



## e~shot

Good shooting - Joseph


----------



## Ruu

That's it!! I gotta through away my rod and reel! This is the way man was meant to fish!
Maybe Captain Ahab would have won the whale if he had the right slingshot!








Ruu


----------



## gamekeeper john

great shooting, have you seen chief AJ and glen shooting them with a reel attached to the catapult? "LINK BELOW"


----------



## mckee

good shooting bud!


----------



## philly

Way to go, good shooting.
Philly


----------



## Nico

Good job Joseph

Did you eat these fish?

Is that a plastic fork?


----------



## josephlys

Yup that is a plastic fork that I came across at my local hardware store, its a very tough plastic. The bands are about only 16lbs, so I wouldn't worry bout the forks snapping as they can take up to 30lb
Yes these fish are good eating, it is said to be good for healing too. People eat these kind of fish after surgery, so there must be some truth in it.


----------



## Nico

josephlys said:


> Yup that is a plastic fork that I came across at my local hardware store, its a very tough plastic. The bands are about only 16lbs, so I wouldn't worry bout the forks snapping as they can take up to 30lb
> Yes these fish are good eating, it is said to be good for healing too. People eat these kind of fish after surgery, so there must be some truth in it.


This is good hunting Joseph

I eat rattlsnakes because they too have some medicinal/nutrional value that helps heal the body by giving your immune system a boost. I'd love to hunt some snakehead fish too..

Nico


----------



## flippinout

Great fun!!

We now have the snakehead fish invading US waters, and they all need to be shot. Good to know that they are good table fare.


----------



## WC28

ridding our lakes and ponds of these creatures is awsome but i never thought of shooting them !! im going to have to go try now


----------



## josephlys

Thanks everyone, have fun.


----------



## Brooks67

You need to kill every snakehead you see, there horrible they eat everything in there path and are an invasive species


----------



## John McKean

I recently read that the state of Maryland has declared war on the snakehead, offering prizes for kills -everything short of offering a bounty. Shooting these with steel or lead balls (rather than arrows) will ,indeed, provide new slingshot sporting opportunities. I recently talked with one very famous slingshot marksman who shot (headshots) a good number of fish in open water ;seems an exciting new challenge that could help the environment.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Just saw this..... How cool is that!!!! AND just with regular ammo and not an arrow!!!! Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## watcher by night

Nice shooting, Joseph. Those are interesting looking fish.


----------



## josephlys

John McKean said:


> I recently read that the state of Maryland has declared war on the snakehead, offering prizes for kills -everything short of offering a bounty. Shooting these with steel or lead balls (rather than arrows) will ,indeed, provide new slingshot sporting opportunities. I recently talked with one very famous slingshot marksman who shot (headshots) a good number of fish in open water ;seems an exciting new challenge that could help the environment.


Yes, but they need to be in shallow water. If its too deep they you'll have trouble hitting them. Arrows are still good for deeper water fishing.


----------



## JoshM

Wow 0.o - mind=blown


----------



## John McKean

Josephlys, I agree with the shallow water shooting for non arrow sport. Over here, arrow shooting of carp is big sport, yet recently for their annual spawning, literally thousands of carp crowd the extreme shallows,head often out of the water. Some years back , a good friend was upset that a fish management program dumped a batch of humpback salmon in his shallow stream by mistake. These fish were originally destined for one of the feeder streams of our largest Great Lake,but the fish & game people messed up bigtime. They would've soon died in the waters in which they were placed and were creating havoc in this secluded fishing hole. My friend, a terrific marksman with a sling, acheived 8 head shots! "Shouldn't have been in there!" he laughed.


----------



## slingshotwizard

What is your slingshot made of.
btw did you buy the plastic fork in that condition or did you edit it in some way.


----------



## Shadowslinger123

well I made some arrows recently, so...


----------



## Jakerock

Sorry to go a bit off topic possibly, but... Wow, that species is incredible!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snakehead_%28fish%29

"Snakeheads can become invasive species and cause ecological damage because they are top-level predators, meaning they have no natural enemies outside of their native environment. Not only can they breathe atmospheric air, but they can also survive on land for up to four days, provided they are wet, and are known to migrate up to 1/4 mile on wet land to other bodies of water by wriggling with their body and fins. National Geographic has referred to snakeheads as "Fishzilla""


----------



## Devoman

Jakerock said:


> Sorry to go a bit off topic possibly, but... Wow, that species is incredible!
> http://en.wikipedia....head_%28fish%29
> 
> "Snakeheads can become invasive species and cause ecological damage because they are top-level predators, meaning they have no natural enemies outside of their native environment. Not only can they breathe atmospheric air, but they can also survive on land for up to four days, provided they are wet, and are known to migrate up to 1/4 mile on wet land to other bodies of water by wriggling with their body and fins. National Geographic has referred to snakeheads as "Fishzilla""


Wow, now that is a crazy fish! I love the term "Fishzilla"


----------



## Karok01

Bet that was fun! Gratifying too I'm sure!


----------



## Xidoo

Great shooting. Nice fishing.


----------



## Berkshire bred

i wish that they had them in my country as well as then i could shoot them also


----------



## Rockape66

No you don't, Berkshire. They are an extremely damaging and prolific invasive species. I have heard that they are quite tasty however.


----------



## rogers1

We seem to be swapping species all over the world hey!

We have American grey squirrel, mink, red signal crayfish (yum yum! I've had over 700 of them from a stream here in deepest Scotlandshire, very tasty) you have our sparrows & starlings & some of our carp species that are creating havoc in your waterways

I have shot mink and trapped them after they decimated an ecology centres Pea Fowl chicks (took five out of six chicks) I trapped two/shot two mink. Busy critters they are, but V destructive & expert killers

We have Coypu down in Norfolk/Suffolk (your Nutria) that originally came from Argentina and now proliferate in Louisiana but are under threat in Argentina!

Not to mention the plants!
We also have big probs from NZ flatworms that are demolishing our good old british earthworms! Bloody ****, what a mess we make eh?

Duncan


----------

